# soldering braids to tjet shoes?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

can anybody speak of this modification? thinkin bout tryin it but, just dont want to if its gonna be an exersize in futility.let me add that i have a road course. i,ve seen this on cars that look to be drag jets(dual mags glue to the bottom)just kinda wondering/board.i got all the fixins and can fake the rest. just kinda looks cool. any takers? thanx


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Don't bother. The braids wear out real fast on a road course.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am tempted to try it one one car, but it's sole purpose would be a track cleaner. Limited use to get the rails clean. My track sits idle for way too long, especially this time of the year. My track is also vastly different than joe's. Mine is L&J, and his is routed continuous rail. I'll bet if he tried it, his braids would last longer than mine by a long shot!! :lol:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey try it. It dont cost that much. Have fun with it. fcb


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ya know fordcowboys got the right idea. i got nothin to loose. as i mentioned i,m kinda board. didnt the super II have braided shoes ? also lookin like 90 degrees and humid today. after i paint this hallway i,m done.if your good i,ll posta few pics!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes, on the super II coming with braids. You should try them, I used them every chance I got. Remember to tin the front part of the shoe, and only the very front part. Then solder the braid to the tinned shoe. Try to use as little solder as possible. Otherwise you might end up with a solder blobbed braided pick up shoe!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Think Super ll*

Just keep in mind that the added thickness might require bigger diameter front wheels/tire setups and some subsequent shoetravel, guide pin, or spring issues; as well as probable frontal ride height goofyness. Ya cant just cram a wad onto the contact patches and expect a miracle.

I always thought I might try to set it up to trail behind the step rather than directly on the patch.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm with Wheels on this one.... I have tried it and followed some of the best tutorials out there to get them to work and I have found zero success.I think braided shoes work best on braided track, I haven't seen anyone do it well on rails.

That being said, I am sure someone out there has done it well, it just ain't me.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

after reading the responces seems bill h as the right insight.that would explain the large fronts on the superII. also soldering behind the step makes more sense too.hav,nt played yet. just have 2 more doors to trim out and a coupla chunks of baseboard to install then it,s cave time!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ok before i got going on the house project today i had to try this mod for myself and here are my findings. the braids did add somethings positive and some not so.if i had to guess i got maybe 10 maybe 15% more speed!but lost handling in the turns a bit.i did 100 laps or so and a few adjustments with more to come.i never had to "push" the lil car to get it going.i had to put larger tires on the rear to get the front to touch.i,m thinkin you can back way off on spring tension or maybe even remove it all together!this mod could be tinkered with alot more and i will later today.larger fronts/add some weight,and what ever i can think off along the way.also it didnt take long. so go ahead and try it.i tried the bill hall suggestion of soldering the braids behind the step that works pretty good. more later after the small home task at hand.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

joegri said:


> ok before i got going on the house project today i had to try this mod for myself and here are my findings. the braids did add somethings positive and some not so.if i had to guess i got maybe 10 maybe 15% more speed!but lost handling in the turns a bit.i did 100 laps or so and a few adjustments with more to come.i never had to "push" the lil car to get it going.i had to put larger tires on the rear to get the front to touch.i,m thinkin you can back way off on spring tension or maybe even remove it all together!this mod could be tinkered with alot more and i will later today.larger fronts/add some weight,and what ever i can think off along the way.also it didnt take long. so go ahead and try it.i tried the bill hall suggestion of soldering the braids behind the step that works pretty good. more later after the small home task at hand.


 
Just a casual observation here...if that car goes sideways you will probably cause a short across the rails.



Also, you can buy desoldering braid at rat shack that is perfect for T-Jet shoes, it's thinner and narrower. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*After some more thought*

Another...maybe better option for road courses

Perhaps one could also try something like a short stepped BSRT shoe or the like. By design they retain a taller hanger window for full travel, but also have a short step and modified shoe hook for lower front profiles.

With the braid moved onto the patch, one would have full travel on the front hanger AND the short step would allow the required space for the additional braid thickness. Ya might even be able to leave the front end set up somewhat normal.

The contact patches should be in the neighborhood of the guide pin; so as the chassis pivots or slides on the pin, they remain in contact with the rails. Gene also makes a valid point. While ya might think "no duh"; the contact areas shouldnt be the same length as the rail spacing...something we dont often speak of. Otherwise you have the potential to let the smoke out of the wires on a "cross rail" direct short when the chassis pivots around at 90 degrees. PHZZZZZZZZZZZT!!!!!! Like with ski shoes on a severly slammed or near level chassis set up. 

Ideally you want the patches as near to the guide pin as you can and just a hair shorter than the rail spacing is wide.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

You could try a french braid... :freak:

Happy 4th!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

resinmonger that is funny as hell just had to laugh!!after a few combos and so rethinkin there is a place for braids but, not for tjets.seems the more i adjusted the car the worse it got.i,d like to see a pic of a superII withthe braids to see where they work on them.so its back to regular shoes and shoe voodoo. as i said i was kinda board today and wanted something to do. happy 4th fellas i,m goin to bed.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

joegri said:


> resinmonger that is funny as hell just had to laugh!!after a few combos and so rethinkin there is a place for braids but, not for tjets.seems the more i adjusted the car the worse it got.i,d like to see a pic of a superII withthe braids to see where they work on them.so its back to regular shoes and shoe voodoo. as i said i was kinda board today and wanted something to do. happy 4th fellas i,m goin to bed.


http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/image/Aurora/SuperII1972.jpg


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/image/Aurora/SuperII1972.jpg



I tried to copy and paste those from "my pictures" and it came out real tiny?????

Great shot there bud.:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for posting that pic swampa g looks to me that the braid is soldered right on the contact patch. maybe i,ll try something like that.other irons in the fire today.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe I have some in my stock. I will try to get a pair out tomorow and snap a shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.k. after playin with this mod for a day or 2 i tried a pair of tjet shoes with a newly learned skill. i call it " shuduvoodo" that is keep adjustin till yer blue in the face. i was rewarded with a chassis that really grabbed the power from the rails and put it to the motor.hence the braid trial is over and its back to shoes.i,m sure they work on a superII but for a jet its shoes and tuning to get the desired results! as for the 10% gain in speed well,i was seeing stuff, it was wishful thinkin!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I've had success with this setup.....road and drag. Gotta be done right.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is one sweet set up! The wheelie bar is very cool. Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Res!!

It'll do the quarter in 0.500 seconds at 40mph! I've got another in the works as we speak!

JS


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I used desoldering braid bought at radio shack. Quick and fast way was to use an exacto knife and pull and separate about one inch of wire out of the braid. I used the wire to wrap the braid to the pickup shoe. Cut a spring in half for the shoe tension part, I needed very little tension. Frayed the end of the braid like the 1/32 guys do. Fantastic track cleaner. Will go when no others will. I clean the braids up with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

Tjestgrig -- what are you using for motor brushes on that modified Magnatraction car? Could it be a small ball of braid stuffed into the brush holes?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,ve heard of contact shoe springs as brushes.... and tried it and it works fine. try it!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a slot car Tyco Turbo Train 440 that I made a track cleaner out of (spring loaded stone in the center car, and felt in the last car to clean & catch debri) and I use the braid on the pickups of the front car not only does it do a great job on the rails they last forever, just solder em on. I take my worn-out shoes & apply the braid to them, works great for the junkers the kids run & they clean the heck out of the track in about 5 minutes of running.

Boosted


----------

